# Blessed is the man who does “one more last cast” again and again.



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Tautog, Bluefish & Puppy Drum at CBBT and Rudee on Apr 10, 2017*

I wanted to catch my first good size specks of 2017. All I needed was few hours in Rudee. So I fished for Tog (tautog/blackfish) first in the morning at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel). I caught 6 togs. Only one was keeper.

I had only 2.5 hours for specks in Rudee. I trolled for specks for an hour and gave up because everyone said big specks weren't there. I cast few different lures for specks and puppy drum (red fish). I caught my first bluefish of 2017 and a puppy drum at 21".

Fishing Log:





Thank you
Joe


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Amen Brother!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! Blues should be heating up any time now.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

gr8t video !!!
what make kayak do you have ???


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

earl of DC said:


> gr8t video !!!
> what make kayak do you have ???


I remember your user ID. It was a loooong time ago I read your post.

I have Hobie 2011 Revolution and Hobie 2013 Outback. The one on the video is the Outback for the rougher water. I can take Revolution to the same rough water. But I think Outback is the fishing kayak for me for overall purpose.

Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Makes me want to go fishing now.


----------

